# MIM-23 I-Hawk



## SupersonicMax (1 Dec 2008)

Good evening everyone.  I'm preparing a Recce Brief on the I-Hawk and although I have all the technical information I need, I'm looking for possible recce confusions.  I looked through our Recce List and I can't really find anything that looks like the I-Hawk (I considered the Chapparal and Rapier, as they are not in a tube, but mounted outside, like the Hawk).  I'm now at the stage of looking outside that list and that's where I need your help.  I want to know if anyone could think of ANYTHING that would remotely look like a I-Hawk (missile itself or on the launchers).  If you do know, please reply to this message!

Thanks,

Max

EDIT:  Picture added for those that have never seen a I-Hawk before.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Dec 2008)

Google is your friend search results
WIKI has a nice pic of it


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Dec 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Google is your friend search results
> WIKI has a nice pic of it



Thanks NFLD Sapper, however, I know what the Hawk looks like   What I'm looking for is other SAM systems that could be mistaken for the I-Hawk from the outside.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Dec 2008)

oops......


----------



## SeaKingTacco (1 Dec 2008)

SS Max-

I can't think of much off hand that looks like HAWK (Homing All the Way Killer).  I'm surprised that it is still in service...


----------



## MrWhyt (1 Dec 2008)

Perhaps the SA-2 and it's variants. Towed launcher, missile exposed but a single missile instead of 3.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/HQ-2_SAM_MW.JPG

Or the SA-6. Missiles exposed, 3 missiles but a self propelled launcher instead of towed.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/32/Sa-6tel.jpg


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Dec 2008)

Two sort of close are the SA-5 Gammon and Rapier.
Gammon has launch motors but the missile itself is fairly similar.
Rapier is quite a bit smaller, but once again a similar profile


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Dec 2008)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> SS Max-
> 
> I can't think of much off hand that looks like HAWK (Homing All the Way Killer).  I'm surprised that it is still in service...



Same here, it is kinda unique in its genre   It's retired in the States and most of the western nations, however Iran still have some PIP 1/2 that may still be in service.



			
				MrWhyt said:
			
		

> Perhaps the SA-2 and it's variants. Towed launcher, missile exposed but a single missile instead of 3.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/HQ-2_SAM_MW.JPG
> 
> Or the SA-6. Missiles exposed, 3 missiles but a self propelled launcher instead of towed.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/32/Sa-6tel.jpg



I wouldn't say the SA-2 is a confusion, but the SA-6, definately, I never though of it.  FYI, the Hawk can be self propelled. 



			
				AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Two sort of close are the SA-5 Gammon and Rapier.
> Gammon has launch motors but the missile itself is fairly similar.
> Rapier is quite a bit smaller, but once again a similar profile



Yup, I considered the Rapier.  SA-5, good one for the missile itself.  

Thanks for your input.


----------

